# It started last night...



## Wailingmoonman (Jul 23, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I'm not sure what to type right now. I got really high last night and had an unbelievable freak-out. Nothing mattered anymore. I knew what a table was and what a cup was but I had no clue as to what their purpose was...I tried telling my friends at the time, and kept telling them that I was, in fact, going insane before their very eyes, but I just couldn't put it into words. It felt like I was fading and I was never coming back.

This morning I don't have it half as bad...but I feel numb. I've felt numb since I've woken up. I'm accepting everything around me as physical objects but they don't evoke any kind of emotion from me. They are just there. I am just here. It feels weird to think right now. This has never happened to me before.

I hope that if I sleep, I'll feel better later on this evening.

I'll be sure to update.


----------



## Wailingmoonman (Jul 23, 2011)

I didn't sleep at all last night. I couldn't. When I closed my eyes for long periods of time it felt like I had disappeared altogether. I'm having really strange feelings right now. I keep looking at my arms and legs and they just feel so weird to me. I kept noticing my eyes opening and closing earlier. It sounds so weird to even highlight that fact...it also feels like I dont care about anything. And I can't stop thinking. It's weird how much I am noticing myself think. Does that even make sense?! Gah!


----------



## jeston (Nov 4, 2010)

Sounds like it was your fault, getting high was your choice. Everything has consequences.

sorry bud


----------



## Ronnie (Jul 5, 2011)

you're not going insane! in fact, it sounds like you're experiencing some pretty common DPD symptoms. don't worry too much about making sense; explaining your newly found disorder can be tough, but you shouldn't dwell on it too much. most of the people here know what kind of hell you're going through and want to help you. my first suggestion would be, pretty obvious, don't smoke again anytime soon. some members here claim it doesn't make their DPD worse, but no sense in risking it. secondly, you may want to give it a few days to let it run its course. sometimes we just have bouts of DPD, which go away on their own naturally. if you feel it's not going to go away or you need help, be sure to check out the boards on suggestions for treatment. meditation, herbs, exercise and diet, therapy, and prescription drugs are a few of the more common ways to cope with and help yourself recover from DPD.

best of luck!


----------



## baking_pineapple (Apr 27, 2011)

Wailingmoonman said:


> I didn't sleep at all last night. I couldn't. When I closed my eyes for long periods of time it felt like I had disappeared altogether. I'm having really strange feelings right now. I keep looking at my arms and legs and they just feel so weird to me. I kept noticing my eyes opening and closing earlier. It sounds so weird to even highlight that fact...it also feels like I dont care about anything. And I can't stop thinking. It's weird how much I am noticing myself think. Does that even make sense?! Gah!


Stop it right the fuck now. Nothing is wrong with you. You have too much time on your hands and you're dreaming stuff up. Focus on shit outside you, do anything, play video games, watch porn, build a bird house, whatever. Most importantly, please don't smoke anymore weed. Trust me on this one... you're playing with fire


----------



## Wailingmoonman (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks for the responses!

I didn't sleep at all again last night. I just stayed in bed hoping I'd nod off but I just didn't.

@ Ronnie

I've found this site to be really helpful and for a lot of the posts to be inspiring. I really do hope this is just a temporary effect of my silly lifestyle.

@ Baking_Pinaple

Heh, I hear you! I really do want to stop this shit right now. Like, RIGHT NOW. I do know nothing is wrong with me and I am probably just stewing in the thoughts I had fromm my initial freak-out (which was god awful and insanely terrifying!). I have been keeping busy but the past 3 nights have been seriously uneasy for me. Oh, and of course I won't. I'm off that stuff for good. I never want to experience anything close to that again.


----------

